# Mystery colors from brindle/ brindle cross



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

So I have a few babies from the brindle / brindle cross that I am not sure what to make of. One I was told was definetly a brindle tri- he won't be pictured here. (I can take new photos of him if wanted/ needed) others have told me he's NOT a brindle tri but has dilution/ non dilute areas. I don't know enough about them to say anything either way.

These babies are from that same litter. There is one baby that is a very light creamy color, with sort of whitish underfur when it's parted. Seems to be getting lighter as it ages.





Then there's this guy that seems a very light color in his colored areas, with darker markings. He doesn't look like the other brindles


And lastly there's one that started off looking mostly BLACK very dark as a baby, and as he's aging he looks more chocolate ish colored, with the white on the end of his tail.





There was a fairly large variety of babies in the pairing, including a snow brindle. Any ideas?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That brindle tri withe nice dark orange patches, if it has o brown or black on it, can be called a yellow tri. And this confirms something I thoght about my yellow tris from four years ago; I think they were brindles that had the brindling bred out so there was no brown or black brindling. Interesting.

I have yet to see the quality of nice distinct patches of different hue in the yellow tris I'm working with at this time. I lost all of the original batch of yellow tris and my brindles in my mousery space heater accident four years ago.


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

There are no brown or black patches, just the yellow / darker splotches on his butt! Thank you moustress!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are quite welcome. 

This is the reason for forums; we share and we learn.

I am making some progress on a new liine of yellow tris, but without the brindled genes, they will will look a lot different than the ones I used to have.


----------

